# danner frontier boots



## Mission (Jan 15, 2009)

had to order my size just before christmas. just picked them up from mr boot in canton.

to bad i couldnt use these boots for deer hunting this season [08]. very nice boot. gore-tex, 600 gram thinsulate, 10" high uppers, quality leather, very lightweight compared to my georgia boots.

anyways, just in case anyone was looking at this boot, at cabelas etc. its hard judging/picking a boot by looking at a picture on the internet

not quite a review because i havent hunted with them yet, but you can tell this is a quality boot. 

cabelas price was $209, mr boot was 10% less


----------



## Wire Nut (Jan 27, 2009)

I have a pair, great boots.  They've lasted me for the past three years.


----------

